# Windows Live Mail Desktop. Synchronize with cell phone



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I am using Windows Live Mail Desktop as my email client on a computer running Win XP sp3. I understand Microsoft are encouraging folk to switch from OE to WLM

My cell phone is a Nokia 6110 Navigator.

Nokia provide a programme called PC Suite to sync phone and PC.

It enables sync with Outlook, Outlook Express and Lotus messenger but there seems to be no way to sync with WLM

I have sent Nokia support a number of emails asking for advice but they do not even reply.

Can anyone suggest how I can sync my cell phone with my PC and include the WLM as it naturally has all my contacts, emails etc.?

I have also got ActiveSync installed on my computer but that also does not seem to support WLM.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Bump


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Made-In-Canada (Jun 14, 2008)

The reason why Microsoft is advising people to switch to WLM is because they are losing money with Outlook Express. If I were you, if you have Microsoft Office 2003, use Microsoft Outlook. NOT outlook express. Outlook Express is one of the most hacked programs out there.

Use Microsoft Outlook. To synchronize your e-mail box into Microsoft Outlook, you have to download a program called "Outlook Connector". If you have an e-mail at MSN, Hotmail, or Live you can use it to synchronize your Inbox to Outlook.

Hope this helps, do not use WLM...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Where do you get the info that Microsoft is losing money with Outlook Express? It's an included component of Windows. Same goes for Windows Mail. Are you confusing Windows Live Mail, the web-based e-mail service, with Windows Mail, the local computer mail client? 

It's possible that the version of Nokia PC Suite you're using simply isn't compatible with Vista and Windows Mail.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Made-in-Canada. Thanks. I actually have Office 2000 (yes I know it is old) but Outlook stopped working some time ago Everything else works perfectly but not Outlook it opens but when I try to read any email the whole thing just shuts down.
I have tried to repair it and nothing seemed to work. 
That is why I moved to WLM desktop


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

DoubleHelix. I am not using the web based version but the XP desktop version.
You are right it seems that Nokia PC Suite is not compatible with WLM just Outlook and OE.
Can you suggest any other sync prog that may work? I am using the most up to date PC suite offered by Nokia Version 6.85.14.1


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I learn something new all the time. I see that Windows Live Mail is actually a separate local e-mail client from both Outlook Express and Windows Mail. 

Did you try a different version of the Nokia PC Suite?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I went to the Noikia website and they have a facility to check the latest version for each model phone. I am using the latest.

I sent Nokia support a number of emails asking for advice but all one gets is an automatic reply saying that they value you as a customer


----------

